# halters vs collars



## windsking55 (Mar 9, 2010)

What advantages are there to using collars instead of halters. It seems that a halter would give greater control with less chance of injury to the goat.


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

we had a similar discussion already. You can find it here with pros and cons

viewtopic.php?f=32&t=185&p=1199&hilit=halters#p1199


----------



## windsking55 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks. Missed that.


----------

